# Smoke/Dehydrate fresh Morel Mushrooms



## driedstick

So went camping this weekend with some great friends and did some mushroom hunting,,,, Well this is just part of them,, We were on 4 wheelers and went 5 miles in 5hrs!!!! Morels and Cauliflower mushrooms every where,,, We probably ended up with approx 30/bs of the large Cauliflower shrooms and around 6lbs of morels,, there were four of us picking.

This is just part of mine,,, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So, I cut them in half length ways after cleaning well. then put on rack and into the smoker (vents open) for 2hrs at 135,

After two hrs I put some pit masters smoke on them for about 2hrs,,, 

Here are some pics 













IMG_20160528_101034251_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






Above is my small hometown, Town elevation is 3000ft,,, From where I took the picture at was 6100ft. 













IMG_20160528_155611610_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






Our crew,,, as you see on the from of my wheeler is a garbage sack full of Cauliflower Shrooms 













IMG_20160528_182401155[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






One batch 













IMG_20160530_163259522[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






cut in half 













IMG_20160530_164426772[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






I did just one rack,,, just to see how they would turn out.













IMG_20160530_164521333_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






above pic is starting to dehydrate and lower is 12hrs at 135* 













IMG_20160531_064407859_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 31, 2016






These will be good mixed with pepper corns in a grinder or store for a soup or stew this fall

Going out again this next weekend to find more 

I know my smoker is not full 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking 

DS


----------



## sfprankster

That's a great score!!!

Another couple of months and the huckleberries will be ready...


----------



## driedstick

sfprankster said:


> That's a great score!!!
> 
> Another couple of months and the huckleberries will be ready...


Thanks, ya about a month here for the huckleberris,, we looked at the bushes this weekend and the berries are forming now,, around 1st of July for where were picking shrooms that the berries will be coming 

DS


----------



## tropics

DS They do not grow on the East Coast that I know of.Nice score

Richie


----------



## driedstick

tropics said:


> DS They do not grow on the East Coast that I know of.Nice score
> 
> Richie


Dang it,,, they sure are good,,, I know in the stores they are very spendy... Commercial hunters over here.

DS


----------



## disco

What a great haul and well treated. Points, DS.

Disco


----------



## fpmich

A man after my own heart.  MORELS!

I never thought about smoking them.  I'll have to give that a try if we ever get a decent season again in Michigan.  Ash Borers have decimated our forest of host trees for black morels.  Dutch Elm disease, the whites/yellows.  Will the blacks find new host trees?  Don't know.  I do find yellow morels in stands of Maple, but not like with the Elms.

I usually dry my morels first then snap the stems off, and use those stems, to grind into morel powder for use for soups, stews, sprinkle on steaks, and etc.


----------



## Craig Mckenley

I'v been looking into increasing my winter food production and it occured to me that growing mushrooms using PF-TEK might be worth a go. I'm just unsure as to how to go about it. I get the occasional field mushroom which are very nice but i'd like more. Do i need to buy the spores? or can i just pinch them from the existing mushroom population? Will i need to heat the growing area?
i'v got an old book on the topic but it insists that i need to make or purchase mushroom compost.
any advise or experience would be much appreciated.


----------



## H34illey

Upon hunting a mushroom. I saw this so-called peyote cactus.Have you heard the peyote cactus? it sounds weird but same as truffle mushroom it can also help us to cure illnesses and to reduce pain during childbirth, and toothache. Just as i read this article http://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/peyote-cactus/ some use it as a curative drug in another part of America.a person will be immersed in an alternative but highly detailed reality which can be pleasant or different depending on the person’s set and setting. Maybe i need to learn more about this.


----------

